# Where can I find heat transfer lettering bigger than 2 inches?



## AlexaG (Mar 19, 2010)

Does anybody know where i can find lettering bigger then 2inches


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I think both Transfer Express and Versatrans carry letters of different sizes.


----------

